# Nostalgic Music



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

*Post a song (or two) that stirs nostalgia in you -- that is, it reminds you of a bittersweet memory you yearn to return to.

Optionally, write a blurb about what event/era of your life the song evokes nostalgia for. *






Of all my life events, I can honestly say that Kingdom Hearts, as a series, is paramount.

When I got the first installment of KH one Christmas at age 8, I played it for a bit, became frustrated, and cast it aside. However, a family friend revived my interest to give the game a second chance when I found he and his brother had beaten and fallen in love with the game.

So, in about a year span, I thoroughly played through the first Kingdom Hearts, and hell, I loved it. The animation, the story, the characters, the gameplay, the settings, the soundtrack, the acting. I was drawing more than ever. I even drew the good old trio of Sora, Donald, and Goofy as my binder cover, which I kept all throughout middle school. It inspired me so much, I even made board games and card games surrounding the characters, worlds, and plot of KH....I became quite elaborate, to the point that I was never able to finish any of the projects with my mediocre drawing and organizational skills. I've played through every Kingdom Hearts game I own at least twice (usually I try to beat it on proud mode the 2nd time, and search for all items/synthesize ultimate weapons/secret bosses).

If I ever end up working in game design, either designing characters or scripting, I definitely aspire to make something as meaningful as Kingdom Hearts. It forever holds an iron grip in my heart. I can't express how much I love the series in words.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I love this song...

Back in '95 my older sister was about 16 and she and I bonded over music a lot. She was constantly running away during that time and it was finally decided she'd move to my dads place, so we took one last family vacation before she left and at the end of it while we were in the car waiting for our parents to sign out of the hotel we heard the song on the radio and started talking about how much we both liked it. She couldn't wait to move out so I was trying to play it cool and act like I wasn't affected either but it sucked.

That memory is burned into that song for me like a time capsule. It's not the most important song ever written and it's not even very expertly written in my opinion but it's definitely my all time favorite song due to its associated feelings.


----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

Even though Chrono Trigger is not my favorite RPG, that game is among my top 5 games of all time. I finished it 3 times. Also, its soundtrack is the most beautiful thing ever created on the game industry. About 10 years ago, my brother bought a computer which came with a lot of emulators and roms. I started playing Final Fantasy V because it was the only game translated to portuguese. At the end of the game, I was in love with the genre. In order to play other similar games, I'd have to learn english, because they were all in either english or japanese. I got a dictionary software and started translating every dialogue between the characters. That's how I spent most of my hours of my childhood. I remember I made this friend on school that was helping me pass through some parts of the game where I was stuck. We used to talk a lot about RPG's.



AceEmoKid said:


> Of all my life events, I can honestly say that Kingdom Hearts, as a series, is paramount.


I never finished any Kingdom Hearts game before, but I will change this someday. I fell in love with that cover, have you seen it before?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

These are all really awesome backstories (and the songs are nice, too). Really enjoying everyone's thorough contributions so far. :clap I feel like I'm experiencing the stories you all shared when listening to the songs themselves. 

And @ Fenrir Sorrow, you definitely need to finish Kingdom Hearts. At least the main games (KH and KHII). I've not seen that cover, but thank you for sharing!  I do admit Chrono Trigger has a pretty good soundtrack (never played the game though). Square Enix pretty much never fails to put out great titles.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Both take me back to when I was 12-13, experiencing the new things of adolescence and getting my first real crushes. It was a bad time looking back but I remember it fondly.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

My childhood. I miss it so much...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Summer of '10, discovering new music like this, happy yet lonely at the same time. Spending long nights just listening and connecting to songs, watching movies, videos til sunrise. Didn't know I was actually happy then to begin with. All before things kind of started going downhill afterward in terms of depression and anxiety. Overall just a very lovely song accompanying that quiet night of summer and though it's still a good song, I just wish I could feel that magic in its entirely as when I first heard it.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm.





I'd say this one. This song brings me so much nostalgia. It was one of the first trance tracks I ever heard. Back in about 2000, I think. I always remember when I was sitting in the back of the car as we were driving back home, and this song came on from one of my sister's CD's. I didn't even care for music much at the time. But, after I heard this one, I started listening to others and getting as many trance records as I was allowed from my parents. I really miss those times. :b


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Rugrats + Mya + Mase in a Reptar car sums up just how great the 90s was as a kid.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't really have any specific memories wrapped around these, but whenever I listen to them I get a hard case of nostalgia, like a sad yet fond memory of something or some time in the past that is no longer attainable. It's a really weird feeling, kind of happy and sad at the same time. The second one makes me nostalgic of my middle school/high school days because I used to always hear part of that track late at night on Adult Swim bumps.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

So many tears.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

This song is just amazing, the part at the 3:54 mark is easily my favorite. I remember playing Ocarina of Time with my uncle when I was like 5 or 6 years old. It was the first game that I was amazed by, and it was the moment when I knew games would be a part of my life forever. I remember being so amazed by the sense of adventure it gave me. Even though I was a kid, and I was playing as a kid, I felt like I was on an epic adventure whenever I played it. I felt like a hero. Great memories!






Dark Cloud, and this song, brings me back to when I was 9-10 years old. Memories of me and my step brother trying to get as far as we could before we had to get to bed for school the next day. I remember not having a memory card, and having to "marathon" this game, or not shut my ps2 off for days at a time in order to make any substantial progress. Very nostalgic to me.






This song reminds me of me and my step bro playing this game at the laundromat, as our parents did the laundry. I remember we'd go and get ice cream at some store and play this game for about an hour or two as we waited. It was an arcade game so, it's probably pretty rare to find one of these games anywhere now. Makes it all the more nostalgic.






Final Fantasy IX was a huge part of my childhood. This is the song you hear throughout the entire game as you're traveling. The thing that remains a constant in your journey. It reminds me of some of my favorite characters, and locations in any game ever. Not to mention, this was a game I played and loved at a difficult time in my life. It got me through a couple of hardships, without it, I could have came out significantly more damaged. I love it for that.






One of my favorite locations in FF9, mostly because of the music. It just brings out memories in me. Probably one of the most nostalgic songs ever to me.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

justice - waters of nazareth

2007. 18, energetic, yearning, unwise and carefree. gf had cheated on me and one of my friends threw a massive house party so of course i went for the distraction. dropped the purest e ive ever had to this day that night and made so many memories, good and bad. not long after i had a diagnosis for all my craziness and this song helped me get through that period, somewhat. 

there are more, but i think ill hold on to them.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Fenrir Sorrow (Sep 1, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> And @ Fenrir Sorrow, you definitely need to finish Kingdom Hearts. At least the main games (KH and KHII). I've not seen that cover, but thank you for sharing!  I do admit Chrono Trigger has a pretty good soundtrack (never played the game though). Square Enix pretty much never fails to put out great titles.


I will finish them someday! I could not before because I had to sell my PS2. However, I played KH1 until the Alice in Wonderland part. There's so many amazing games that I didn't have the chance to play. Most of the games I played were from the time when Squaresoft and Enix were different companies. You should play Chrono Trigger some time. You won't regret it!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Bought this album at the West Edmonton mall after a visit to Vancouver Island. Pretty much every song on it is good.






This was played usually every Christmas when the accordions came out:


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Saw the movies these are from at the theater when they came out,









This was big,


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Couple more

Saw this one in theater as well





Owned this on cassette; played the heck out of that tape!





I remember listening to this one when I was maybe 3 or 4;





This one from elementary school (I actually heard this version before I even knew about the actual song);





Early High School; my dad hated this song (pretty sure he still does!)





Man, I could go on and on and on...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The first thing that comes to mind are all those French chansons that my parents always played on all those carefree holidays in France when I was a child... :sigh


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't laugh lol, these songs take me back to my childhood. Gosh i miss the days when boybands ruled!











Another favorite:


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Minecraft Alpha


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Salvador Dali said:


> My childhood. I miss it so much...


Both of these got me nostalgic.

Unrelated but this tickled all my funny parts...


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Most nostalgic songs for me come from early childhood hearing my parents play 'old' cd's before they hit the town...


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i don't know why, but these make me nostalgic.

edit:yeah, wrong stuff happened. fixed it.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

Used to sneak away to this weird underage dance club sometimes when I was a teenager. I'm no dancer, but I remember the first time I heard this song and a couple others. It was a big thing for me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

This song.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

They used to play this as filler all the time before school somewhere between Tintin and Inspector Gadget!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Back when Bleach was epic


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

yes! YES!


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Whenever I hear this it takes me right back to the late 70s in general...





And this one takes me back to HS driving my 66 T bird with built in 8 track player with Jackson Browne 8 track tape playing.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

This game will always have a special place inside of me. I can remember playing through this moment in the game when I was a kid and hearing this track just had a powerful effect and message. The main character was going through an inner crisis followed by major depression, and he was at the peak of giving up everything he fought for, but in the light of it all, his friends were there to open his eyes and help him realize that he isn't alone. This is probably the only game that I have an emotional connection with the characters. To those that have played this, you know what I mean. And to this day, I can still listen to this and get teary eyed


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Spring 2012


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

:haha First time I've seen the video...I remember the scene they used the song in though!


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Probably the most nostalgic song (and band) for me. It always makes me think of going the shore as a kid...




This one comes in at a very close second...




This makes me feel both nostalgic and embarrassed at the same time. I mean, it seemed cool when I was 6...


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

Arctic Monkeys- When the Sun Goes Down

And that : 



 (Rolie Polie Olie !)

EDIT :
1)That's for when I was 13 (yeah I know technically from 2006 but...), made me want to learn guitar and was often played at my cousin's house.
It was also one of the first thing we talked about with my 2-week english friends at the camping, too bad I lost their contact info and didn't give mine .

2)This one ! A few years before his death, I used to go at my grandparents' place to eat nutella sandwiches every evening with my grandfather and we used to watch those sort of things.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

First song I listened to in college.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Smells like teen spirit always reminds me of my first year as a 3rd former at wellington college, a time of really getting out into a new school and into the world. My teen years were good until I developed an anxiety problem halfway through.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Getting ready for the first day of high school and just being a nervous wreck.





Being a kid and having no worries.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Middle school memories.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

This song. Any song from the FLCL soundtrack for that matter. The entire show is the soundtrack to my 14 year old self.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ultravox, early Seal, Led Zeppelin (mostly Physical Graffiti) and Thin Lizzy are probably top of my nostalgic music list.


----------



## MyChi (Jun 30, 2013)

The Land Before Time. I got a few tears when I saw that movie again not so long time ago.

Diana Ross - If We Hold On Together


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Pretty much any music from the PS1 game, RC Revenge. I loved that game as a kid.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Though I don't consider myself a particular fan of Everclear, they have remained a staple on my ipod. I feel like I can't _not_ like their music. I never sought them out; in fact their music found me in the form of my first ipod I was given in 8th grade, in which a family friend and my eldest sister's boyfriend put a bunch of music they liked on it. For about a year, I only had somewhere around 400 songs, and of that, I could only tolerate a few of them, Everclear being within that select group. "Amphetamine" happens to be one that I have grown particularly fond of....I used to play it so much that even several years after not listening to it, I compulsively sing along. Hm. High school daze.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

These almost make me want to cry...or become angry.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I also came to post a CKY song 



BeyondOsiris said:


>


This played on a squads website from an FPS game I played about 8-9 years ago(Still play it from time to time).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Last semester. Which oddly seemed a long time ago. This song makes me feel sad, but in an oddly magnetizing manner. I remember lying on my bed all day last semester just listening to fog, skipping my classes, not eating, not showering, not doing anything.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

In love in high school:


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> I also came to post a CKY song
> 
> This played on a squads website from an FPS game I played about 8-9 years ago(Still play it from time to time).


CKY is a good band, 96 Quite Bitter Beings gets me feeling nostalgic because it reminds me of the old days when I would play THPS games all day without a worry in the world, and from those good times watching early jackass stuff.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Leave me alone.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

This tune takes me back to the summer of 99. It was really hot outside, something like 31 degrees which is really hot in my country, even by summers standards. There was people blasting music out of their bedroom windows and this one particular guy was playing all the west coast classics. It was a really good day as everyone on my road was out drinking and having BBQ's and little 8 year old me was stood chillin' with my friends having my first beer lol. I've never seen it so live where I live. Shame it aint like that anymore.






This song takes me back to the last day of primary school, it was the very last song they played in the leaving assembly/disco lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well I got carried away. This isn't even everything.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ but you know, not the censored version.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> slow down the page loading time a little more


Don't worry I will


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Early 00s and homemade like videos.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

As far as nostalgic songs go, this is THE song of my childhood.





Here are some others that make me feel fuzzy whenever I hear them (Yes, I know there's a Nickelback song on here. Relax.):





















I could keep going on into the hundreds, but these are the first ones that came to mind.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

This one for when I was in 7th grade with my best friend lol. We both were into South Park (and still are) and she'd always send me this video just to make us both laugh XD





This one for whenever my family and I went on roadtrips. I still live by this song's message today.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

my childhood in music:


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I saw someone mentioning Gwen Stefani in previous page, I'm on phone and it can't handle that page that well so I can't see the videos properly. For me mostly Gwen Stefani's Rich Girl (and other Gwen Stefani songs lol). I kept seeing it on the TV on that one channel when I was a kid. I have never really liked it's video.

Edit: Also Las Ketchup-Aserejé and Los del Río-Macarena


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Bryan Adams "Heaven" mid-1980s. I remember being at a high school dance and finally dancing with this guy I had a huge crush on. It was one of the best times in my life, senior year, I actually had real friends, and we were at the dance and I was dancing with THE guy.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I agree with many of these so far, including Gwen Stefani's music being nostalgic for me. Every single song from No Doubt, lol. In middle school I want to say Flyleaf and Taking Back Sunday were AMONG the most nostalgic for me. But you guys. This:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This song always does it for me. Takes me back to (the good parts) of my mid-teens. I'm not even sure_ why_ exactly, as I listened to plenty of other stuff that doesn't evoke the same level of emotions. Hearing this song is like instant mental time travel . Maybe it's the warm tone or something? I don't know.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

The first 5 songs remind me of the time I was in my early 20s, the last two remind me of late 20s. Right now I am 36 and I can't stand it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

90s Children, Rejoice!





I remember this song when I was 8 or 9 and was like, "this is gonna be what love is like. Hard." Lol.





Just a catchy tune that played all the time that didn't burn me out, despite not really being a fan.





90s Crush. Loved the video and her voice.





90s Crush. Loved the video and her voice.





Angus! Remember that movie? 4th grade for me. One of the many songs that had that mystery trance to them that I enjoyed as a kid and would play into my future listenings.

FEEL DEPRESSED, KIDS! YOU'RE IN THE 90s!





Our generations Nancy Sinatra. "These boots are made for walkin', walkin' all over you" feminine personality.





Tool was amazing. They made some of the best music videos. That time, I felt, when music videos were artistic and worth watching.





Deftones always just had this feel to me. You listen to what fits your personality, or aspects of. This was the album that started my love for them (Around the Fur).


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

well since i don't have an icon here it goes: 

Mars Argo- Limousine machine ("nothing prepares you for adulthood, i wanna be a limousine.. machine.., i am always living in a suitcase, my fingernails laugh at me") <3

Gorillaz - El manana
Arcade Fire - The Suburbs


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

NotTheBus said:


> well since i don't have an icon here it goes:
> 
> Mars Argo- Limousine machine ("nothing prepares you for adulthood, i wanna be a limousine.. machine.., i am always living in a suitcase, my fingernails laugh at me") <3
> 
> ...





NotTheBus said:


>


Fixt it for yuh.

What you do is only take the part of the URL after the "v=" and copy/paste between the YouTube brackets (button at top of 'advanced post' menu). If you're in a playlist, same deal, but as soon as you hit an ampersand (&), then the rest of the code doesn't matter. It'll always consist of letters, numbers, hyphens and/or underscores. So that should help.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Modern Talking songs are all super nostalgic for me


----------



## NotTheBus (Nov 16, 2016)

What you do is only take the part of the URL after the "v=" and copy/paste between the YouTube brackets (button at top of 'advanced post' menu). If you're in a playlist, same deal, but as soon as you hit an ampersand (&), then the rest of the code doesn't matter. It'll always consist of letters, numbers, hyphens and/or underscores. So that should help.[/QUOTE]

thank you x2


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah, Bloodhound Gang, you were my middle school music (partly).





More comical music!




 I remember Barbie makers tried to sue Aqua for copyright. If anything it increased their sales, despite the commentary of the song is what people have been talking about majorly recently about dolls creating false ideals for little girls. Thought this song was more of a parallel with how to "adult" when you become a woman.

And pop punk pretty much died when Enema of the State came out, though ironically I did love this album. Odd.












^ I remember a teen had hung himself to this song. He locked his door, was discovered to this song on loop. The band came out and was saying he got the message wrong and that it was a message of hope, defeating the depression and angst.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Can be taken two ways, it's a rage song about saying "**** people" but it's also about moshing. And likewise, was a staple mosh song. (Eerie coincidence that the lead singer died in a car wreck in the height of this album, not being able to enjoy his fame or money for long.)

Chop Suey is when I really got into System of a Down.




This band had such a different style. It was mesmerizing and hypnotizing.  Totally get why their final dual-albums were titled what they were. They knew their fans. Armenians are hardcore. And it was also in this video that actual fans in Los Angeles showed the diversity. Look at the crowd: Latino, Asian, white, black and Middle Eastern. All for metal. A genre perceived to be for angry white people. Lol.





I didn't realize for too long that this song was about being addicted to crack. Lol. He was literally saying "I just need one more rock," and I took it as a rock n'roll/metal sentiment. "Get down with the sickness" made so much sense after that. Craving to feel ill. I can't imagine what he went through or others that're addicted to the bull****.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

JustThisGuy said:


> Ah, Bloodhound Gang, you were my middle school music (partly).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adam's song always hit me in the feels


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Reminds me of around the time at the start of middle school. Things was much easier then :s


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

This album is so good but it reminds me of working overnight, and being heartbroken, and just having a real bad time lol. Jesus I'm so glad things ended up how they did.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

This piece reminds of a book I read when I really needed it. Too lame of a story to share.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Song is still fly to his day.

I also was into that whole garage rock revival movement in the early 00's like the Strokes, the YYYs, The Hives. I started wearing beat up converse and thirft store shirts haha.
Arcade Fire reminds me of being a teenager. Nothing brings me back to high school more than listening to Tunnels #1.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Remember POD? Payable On Death?








I remember them pushing that they're spiritual to where Christian music stores sold their music. They denied being a Christian rock band, most likely due to stigma, and so those stores pulled their records in their simple defiance as if greatly insulted.

Ah, rapcore. I liked you at the time, but then you got tired real quick.




Remember this, kids? Ah, the suicide song of '99. Lol. Sorta lol.





I remember going on a road trip with my dad to this song. That's what pops (puns) into my head when I hear this song.





 Whatever happened to Staind? They were around the same time every singer for rock/metal kind of sounded the same. Like Jerry Cantrell or Pearl Jam. Bands like Staind, Chevelle, Godsmack, Disturbed, Puddle of Mud, Lighthouse, Nickelback, and a good few others. It was odd.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

This song reminds me of the la drug dealing scene in the 70s


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Depeche Mode "World in My Eyes" 
when I had my first kiss that was playing in the background, and I also listened to it when I got home, so if I listen to it now (20 some years later) it totally reminds me of that excited/nervous/crush-like feeling


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

My first date  We where just finished at the cinema and there was this Frank Sinatra concert which played there so we ended up staying there and watching. It was pretty romantic. Very nice memory even if our relationship did not last.






Reminds med from the time i was 10(I think) When i fangirled a lot on Alexander Rybak. Probably the way some do on Justin Bieber. I used to convince people to like him. Fun time :lol


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I had a friend that couldn't listen to this song because it reminded him of the music video that really, really creeped him out, apparently.

More songs that reminded me of the weird music videos...




 Back in the 90s, when MTV not only played current videos but the old ones.




 Of course.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

this gives me too many feelings, i didn't listen to it for a few years because it made me too sad. it reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Castle Crashers Theme, I love it and it brings back many memories.





Halo 4's 117 soundtrack is just...just beautiful, I think this soundtrack is very amazing.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

My dad and I used to listen to these songs all the time


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I never actually liked this album when I was younger (DecemberUnderground) Miss Murder was OK. A friend of mine bought it at the time, and played it when I was visiting her house and I wasn't really into it (or at least the parts I remember listening to.) And this first song I'm linking wasn't even on it (unreleased track, initially planned for that album) it was released last year apparently but I've been listening to a bunch of AFI/Blaqk Audio stuff I haven't listened to before since I saw them supporting Deftones recently. (Very weird seeing them in 2017 lol.)

They have this one track that was on one of the Tony Hawks game soundtracks that I always liked (The Days of the Phoenix,) I also liked a bunch of their older tracks that I discovered a few years back like God Called in Sick Today. For some reason all those pop punky/gothy/'emo' type groups from the 90s - mid 2000s make me nostalgic now even if I didn't listen to one particular band much/at all lol.











<3






Green Day etc will do it too (and I have their full back catalogue up until American Idiot lol, so uh hard to pick individual tracks) along with various other music I listened to as a child, but not so much right now because the effect becomes blunted after a while, and I've been listening to lots of nostalgic stuff lately.

I'll include one though (at random really):






Not the most nostalgic, nor their best album imo, but that was my introduction to what a dominatrix is possibly :')

edit: OK gonna just link Kerplunk album as well:






Their Insomniac album makes me think of Fallout 3 now for some reason, think it's the album art.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I never actually liked this album when I was younger (DecemberUnderground) Miss Murder was OK. A friend of mine bought it at the time, and played it when I was visiting her house and I wasn't really into it (or at least the parts I remember listening to.) And this first song I'm linking wasn't even on it (unreleased track, initially planned for that album) it was released last year apparently but I've been listening to a bunch of AFI/Blaqk Audio stuff I haven't listened to before since I saw them supporting Deftones recently. (Very weird seeing them in 2017 lol.)
> 
> They have this one track that was on one of the Tony Hawks game soundtracks that I always liked (The Days of the Phoenix,) I also liked a bunch of their older tracks that I discovered a few years back like God Called in Sick Today. For some reason all those pop punky/gothy/'emo' type groups from the 90s - mid 2000s make me nostalgic now even if I didn't listen to one particular band much/at all lol.


When you mentioned AFI and Tony Hawk, I thought for sure you were gonna reference this classic video/song:






Unfortunately I've never really liked another AFI song besides that one... but man does that one bring me back.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

This song and FIFA. Forever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

euphoria04 said:


> When you mentioned AFI and Tony Hawk, I thought for sure you were gonna reference this classic video/song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah I never played that game, and haven't heard that song, but I probably would have liked it since I liked most of the soundtracks to skating games (coincidentally a different skating game street skater 2 introduced me to Deftones too lol.)

And actually I swore it was on one soundtrack but I'm not sure now, but then if not where did I hear it :con well apparently that memory's fake lol.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

^ Heh it happens to the best of us

Now I'm on a nostalgic skate video binge. Always wish I had stuck with skating


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

thats easy heres a few smile.dk caramell miku hatsune / gumi / rin / luka


----------

